# Cm2 First Solo Ag



## brettprevans (10/8/09)

so the time has come to move to the dark side.... the rig is ready, the ingredients are ready and the brewer is ready. Let's get ready to rumble.

Saturday will see my first solo AG brew and the commissioning of the new rig. pics will be taken and posted. 

recipe will be a double batch of the following (im even using promash for the first time). The Promash figures will be a bit funky as ive no idea what numbers the rig will do yet. so we will see...... 

Its inspired by Chappo's Rice lager.

*Aussie Gold Digger Lager* - Aussie *style *lager

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.00 
Total Grain (kg): 5.85
Anticipated OG: 1.069 
Anticipated SRM: 6.5
Anticipated IBU: 28.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
34.2 2.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
34.2 2.00 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1
17.1 1.00 kg. Rice Solids  Generic 1.040 0
5.1 0.30 kg. Munich Malt(light) America 1.033 10
5.1 0.30 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 2
4.3 0.25 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 19.1 60 min.
10.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 3.4 15 min.
20.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.00 5.7 10 min.
20.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.00 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
fermentis 34/70 german lager or recultered coopers

Mash Schedule
Protein Rest Temp : 50 Time: 20
Intermediate Rest Temp : 63 Time: 60
Saccharification Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Mash-out Rest Temp : 78 Time: 0


I think Maple is dropping over to watch some of the day's disasters. should be mashing in at 11:30am


----------



## marlow_coates (10/8/09)

Good luck. 
Our first AG had its fair share of disasters, but the product was beautiful, and the sense of achievement was great.
Will await pics.

Marlow


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/8/09)

great stuff!! Best of luck for the day, and may all your mistakes be minor/correctable!!!!

Cheers SJ

(Silly question, but have you a (dry?) run on your system with water? just to make sure you have no leaks etc, esp at high temps?)


----------



## chappo1970 (10/8/09)

Looks great CM2!

A little advice form the Master Of Disaster, do a wet run down before the day if you haven't already done so. Fill everything up, drop from vessel to vessel, boil etc and get those timings and evaporation rates. Will also give you some comfort that the rig is good and sound and no leaks etc. That way you can concentrate on the day rather than the gear.

Cheers

Chappo :icon_cheers:

Snap! SJ beat me again gotta stop doing this


----------



## Leigh (10/8/09)

Good stuff Brett. Have fun, I certainly did when I did my first a few weeks back!


----------



## brettprevans (10/8/09)

didnt actually think of doing a 'wet run'. good idea though. I was going to check for leaks etc but a wet run is an even better idea. give me a chance to play with the march pump as well. i hear they can be 'fun' to prime. 

well i have a good supply of beer to drown my sorry if its a complete balls up. should be fun!


----------



## Katherine (10/8/09)

You will be waking up at the crack of dawn! You will find it easy!

Now dont have your first drink until the first hop addition.. I failed that rule!


----------



## brettprevans (10/8/09)

yeah im sure Maple and I failed that rule with the batch we made. although we did do a double brew session that day. so liquid refreshment was a necessity! 

actually im not nervous. doin a double session with Maple got me ready even if i did mainly watch him do the hard work.

edit: re hop additions. I'll do what i did last time. all hop additons go into containers that have the time marked (60, 30, 15 etc) so i dont have to remember what hop addition is what and when.


----------



## Fents (10/8/09)

go forth bretto!


----------



## Katherine (10/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah im sure Maple and I failed that rule with the batch we made. although we did do a double brew session that day. so liquid refreshment was a necessity!
> 
> actually im not nervous. doin a double session with Maple got me ready even if i did mainly watch him do the hard work.
> 
> edit: re hop additions. I'll do what i did last time. all hop additons go into containers that have the time marked (60, 30, 15 etc) so i dont have to remember what hop addition is what and when.




Thats what I do with the hops... dont forget to write everything down!


----------



## brendo (10/8/09)

Nice one Brett - hopefully those ball valves you got off me aren't too dodgy - highly recommend the wet run first - better to be pissing water out of your plumbing than wort.

Given you have 2kg of pils in there mate, you might want to consider a 90min boil to drive off DMS pre-cursors... ProMash will up your pre-boil amount to compensate for the additional boil-off.

Good luck mate - I look forward to checking out the piccies - and I am sure it will all go fine.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## brettprevans (10/8/09)

hmm have to update that. yeah was going a 90min boil b/c of pils.

cheers for the ball valves. im sure they will be fine. ive got a heap of heat rated plumbers tape for all the fittings. all going on tonight. so l should get a 'wet run' in tomorrow night.


----------



## brendo (10/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmm have to update that. yeah was going a 90min boil b/c of pils.



Mmmmmmm cooked corn..... :icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970 (10/8/09)

CM2,
You will also find that once the heat is in the system leaks may suddenly appear that weren't there before so run everything like a brew day if at all possible. Sully and I one evening before a brew day made a few tweaks to his HERMS and mash tun and we didn't get the time to wet run it. MISTAKE!!! Stuck sparges leaking taps you name we stuffed it. Let's just say I still rule supreme as the Master Of Disaster! h34r: 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## brettprevans (10/8/09)

lol. cheers for the advice. will do a proper wet run with temp if possible. be good to work out deadspaces etc as you said. 

i really cbf working and just want to brew. dont want wait until saturday.


----------



## crozdog (10/8/09)

brendo said:


> Given you have 2kg of pils in there mate, you might want to consider a 90min boil to drive off DMS pre-cursors... ProMash



gotta disagree with you brendo. CM2 is using Aussie pils which is well modified & doesn't have much if any pre-cursor compared to US grain. If he was using a US or euro pils, some folk would would argue for the 90 min boil, but in my experience with both aussie & weyyerman pils, no one has detected any DMS in the resulting beer after a 60 min rolling boil.

good luck with it CM2. It'll be a top beer for sure. Interesting that you're using POR for flavour & aroma.


----------



## brendo (10/8/09)

Chappo said:


> CM2,
> You will also find that once the heat is in the system leaks may suddenly appear that weren't there before so run everything like a brew day if at all possible. Sully and I one evening before a brew day made a few tweaks to his HERMS and mash tun and we didn't get the time to wet run it. MISTAKE!!! Stuck sparges leaking taps you name we stuffed it. Let's just say I still rule supreme as the Master Of Disaster! h34r:
> 
> Cheers
> ...



+1 it would pay to do a run at 75 degrees or so (assuming mash out/sparge temps) as things definitely have a funny habit of expanding when exposed to heat.

Top advice Chappo...

Brendo


----------



## brendo (10/8/09)

crozdog said:


> gotta disagree with you brendo. CM2 is using Aussie pils which is well modified & doesn't have much if any pre-cursor compared to US grain. If he was using a US or euro pils, some folk would would argue for the 90 min boil, but in my experience with both aussie & weyyerman pils, no one has detected any DMS in the resulting beer after a 60 min rolling boil.



interesting... might have to put that one to the test... thanks for that crozdog!!!


----------



## eric8 (10/8/09)

Good luck CM2, surely things can't go that wrong  .
I know you said you are doing a double, but there is only 5kg of grain (Total Grain (kg): 5.85)
, so are you going to do a single batch and then another batch?


----------



## brettprevans (10/8/09)

crozdog said:


> Interesting that you're using POR for flavour & aroma.


i know its customary just to have single POR addition for 'aussie' flavoured beers. but i wanted it to be prominate. maybe im over working the hop additions and should drop one of the POR additions and move the other back to a 15min addition.



eric8 said:


> I know you said you are doing a double, but there is only 5kg of grain (Total Grain (kg): 5.85)
> , so are you going to do a single batch and then another batch?


im doubling the recipe. I'll have to modify it to reflect the double batch so the water amounts are correct etc. i just did a single batch size in promash for the ease of it.


----------



## crozdog (10/8/09)

brendo said:


> interesting... might have to put that one to the test... thanks for that crozdog!!!



There is quite a bit of info on here already:
- checkout post#27 from Scotty (///) here plus-  this one and 
this
as examples.

oh, the weyyerman i used was boh pils, i recall others commenting on DMS from their stratight pils.

don't forget that not everyone can detect DMS ;-)

beers.

(sorry for the hijack CM2)


----------



## brendo (10/8/09)

crozdog said:


> There is quite a bit of info on here already:
> - checkout post#27 from Scotty (///) here plus-  this one and
> this
> as examples.
> ...



Cool... I will def give this a go next time I use some JW Pils...


----------



## Fourstar (10/8/09)

brendo said:


> Cool... I will def give this a go next time I use some JW Pils...



Not to mention it is a decent grain too! Ive made a pils with it and a weizen comparable to using Weyermann. malt profile still very very good.


----------



## Quintrex (10/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> i know its customary just to have single POR addition for 'aussie' flavoured beers. but i wanted it to be *prominate*. maybe im over working the hop additions and should drop one of the POR additions and move the other back to a 15min addition.



Damn you CM2 you just made me google that word. guess it's a combination of dominate/prominent
 

Q


----------



## brettprevans (10/8/09)

lets hope my brew day is better than my spelling!


----------



## Katherine (10/8/09)




----------



## brettprevans (10/8/09)

no i dont think i have popped her cherry 

maybe im like britany spears was back in the day....technically a virgin (if you dont get it, dont ask). i brewed with Dave so have sort of AGed.


----------



## brettprevans (10/8/09)

hmm it just occured to me why i was using 34/70 and not coopers yeast.....coopers is an ale yeast and im making a lager. although with the crappy naming conventions megaswill breweries use, maube i should use an ale yeast and call it a lager!


----------



## Quintrex (10/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> no i dont think i have popped her cherry
> 
> maybe im like britany spears was back in the day....technically a virgin (if you dont get it, dont ask). i brewed with Dave so have sort of AGed.



So what you're saying is you've done it with someone else, but you've never tried it by yourself. A solo-act as it were.
h34r: 

Best of luck though dude, doesn't matter if something stuffs up, i'm sure you'll end up with something fermentable and I'm sure you'll have learnt some lessons for next time. 

Q


----------



## Maple (10/8/09)

You'll be right mate. but as for that rule of no drinking until the grain is cracked...stick to it, otherwise it gets messy. I'll try and swing by for a bit of moral support on the day (read: I'll be by for a few beers...)


----------



## buttersd70 (10/8/09)

Maple said:


> but as for that rule of no drinking until the grain is cracked...stick to it, otherwise_ it gets messy_.



Butters spills hot wort all over Muckeys Chinese work-boots.....Muckey gets cranky at Butters.....Butters has to hastily re-work the hopping schedule, due to the loss....but Beersmith is all blurred for some reason.....Muckeys monitor must be on the fritz.....

:lol: 

yes, it can get _very _messy.


----------



## silvana (10/8/09)

Good luck CM2

I'll be following with great intrest. Im about to move from small stove top AG to a similar setup (your metal mate frame will have an almost identical brother!).

Be sure to sacrifice a few beers to the brewing gods..... after the boil is rolling ^_^


----------



## brettprevans (14/8/09)

well tomorrows the big day. rig is ready (bar 1 fitting - trip to the big green shed tonight). havent run hot water through yet. hopefully will have some time tonight to trial that.

will spend tonight, milling grain, measuring hops, boiling rice and general prep. oh and cooking sausage rolls for brewing sustainance. and working out promash.

5 full kegs, 2 half kegs all ready for drinking whilse brewing. i think im set. will see what dramas the brew gods deem to throw at me. 

as for the recipe ive decided to drop the 0min additon of nugget. other than that she's the same.

edit: just read what i have to do tonight. geez ive got a fair bit to do! might not get any drinking done tonight!


----------



## Katherine (14/8/09)

Good Luck tommorow Cm2.....

Im brewing my first dark beer tommorow, a Munich Dunkle. Youll be a head of me so maybe have a phone beer.

Katie


----------



## brendo (14/8/09)

Good luck CM2... I am sure you will have it all under control and it will turn out to be a cracking beer. 

Just remember to sit back and enjoy the process and try not to get too flustered if something starts to go wrong.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Leigh (14/8/09)

Have fun mate!


----------



## lastdrinks (14/8/09)

Brendo's advice is good. As a noob BIAB brewer i have found that even with little mistakes or miscalculation, it still turns like beer. And pretty good beer to boot.

Good brewing


----------



## petesbrew (14/8/09)

Good Luck, CM2.
Have fun too!


----------



## Fents (14/8/09)

break what you can, spill everything thats spillable and drop everything from a great distance. you'll piss it in mate, you know what your doing, just christing your rig really innit.


----------



## Pennywise (14/8/09)

Maple said:


> You'll be right mate. but as for that rule of no drinking until the grain is cracked...stick to it, otherwise it gets messy. I'll try and swing by for a bit of moral support on the day (read: I'll be by for a few beers...)




Gees, and all this time I've been waiting for the first hop addition :lol:


----------



## bconnery (14/8/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Gees, and all this time I've been waiting for the first hop addition :lol:


I noticed that rule too. I crack the grain almost as the first thing, sometimes even the night before, so that's fairly dangerous all in all...


----------



## Katherine (14/8/09)

Ours is always mash in.... first solo biab on our own gear we were so excited couldnt sleep so first beer was 7.00am


----------



## brettprevans (14/8/09)

first beer will be once mash in is complete. will have to stagger drinking as ive got a 90 minute step mash and must be coherent


----------



## drtomc (14/8/09)

Go well! Stuff up everything you like, until temp drops below 70C. Then let sanitation be perfect. That way you'll avoid what I encountered - a wonderful first AG, except for the infected taste.  

T.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/8/09)

Good Luck CM!  

Just do as Butters does... leave the clean up for Muckey!

Chappo


----------



## Ross (14/8/09)

Good luck CM2, hope it all goes smoothly mate... Back the finishing POR off a little & it should be cracker.

cheers Ross


----------



## HoppingMad (14/8/09)

Yep Ross is right - less POR and you'll be able to drink it sooner. Otherwise you might have to sit on it for some cellartime as it is until it mellows (unless you're gunning for it to be really bitter). POR has some kick.

Hopper.


----------



## brettprevans (14/8/09)

yeah ive been thinking about backing off the POR slightly. no worries about it mellowing as its a lager so it will have heaps of time lagering. although the kick of those hops is why i dropped the last addition of nugget. too much for an aussie style lager. 

providing it is a cracker, one keg is mine to drink and the other is for the Vic xmas case swap. 

im all good with the processes, so as Fents said its more of a rig christening and establishing the specs of the rig for promash.


----------



## Kleiny (14/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> providing it is a cracker, one keg is mine to drink and the other is for the Vic xmas case swap.



I like the way you are thinking and good luck for brew day (remember its not perfect the first run)

I should be down in melb town tomorrow afternoon hopefully catching up with fents


----------



## Maple (14/8/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Gees, and all this time I've been waiting for the first hop addition :lol:






bconnery said:


> I noticed that rule too. I crack the grain almost as the first thing, sometimes even the night before, so that's fairly dangerous all in all...


Well ok, CM2 can wait till mash in for his first go at AG, but it's at grain cracking after that... and not a minute earlier...


----------



## blackbock (14/8/09)

Geez it's about time CM, all the best with it! The best advice I can offer: Don't forget the whirlfloc!


----------



## Maple (14/8/09)

blackbock said:


> Geez it's about time CM, all the best with it! The best advice I can offer: Don't forget the whirlfloc!


Thanks for the reminder blackbock, grabbing the whirlfloc now out of the stash for you CM2! not sure how I'm gonna fit the chiller on the bike yet though...


----------



## Cracka (15/8/09)

How's things going this morning CM2


----------



## Katherine (15/8/09)

blackbock said:


> Geez it's about time CM, all the best with it! The best advice I can offer: Don't forget the whirlfloc!



Cheers just making a note for myself also I always forget the whirflock


----------



## manticle (15/8/09)

Good luck. I had no idea you hadn't done one before (solo that is).


----------



## brendo (15/8/09)

Katie said:


> Cheers just making a note for myself also I always forget the whirflock


My kettle has a sticker on it

"don't forget whirlfloc"


----------



## Bribie G (15/8/09)

Sounds great. Once you get into the swing of things just try a brew with one single addition of 20g Superpride added at beginning of boil and nothing else. The eventual hop in the beer will raise your eyebrows, ditto with a Sparkling Ale clone. 

Clever little hop.
Have fun :icon_cheers:


----------



## Leigh (17/8/09)

Wasn't this going to be Saturday? No pics yet?

One of two things coulda happened here, either it was a complete disaster, or it was soooo good CM2 is still on the mend h34r:


----------



## Maple (17/8/09)

Leigh said:


> Wasn't this going to be Saturday? No pics yet?
> 
> One of two things coulda happened here, either it was a complete disaster, or it was soooo good CM2 is still on the mend h34r:


He's still mending 

edit: KT, those sausage rolls rocked!


----------



## chappo1970 (17/8/09)

Maple said:


> He's still mending




ROFL! :lol: Sampling does take it outta ya, huh?

BUT NO EXCUSE! Damn it CM2 you know the rules! Picture, Pictures and more Pictures! And a report on how it all went. Geez you've got me hanging here.


Cheers


Chappo


----------



## Maple (17/8/09)

Just a bit of a teaser...

so why have a single single step infusion mash, when you can have a 5 step, quad decotion mash...


----------



## Kleiny (17/8/09)

Maple said:


> Just a bit of a teaser...
> 
> so why have a single single step infusion mash, when you can have a 5 step, quad decotion mash...




Because its way easier :lol: 

CM2 congrats hope all went well and we need some pics.


----------



## brettprevans (17/8/09)

well pics are being loaded as we speak..Done LINK. commissioning of the rig had its issues.

Kick off - 10am start heating water.
1. HLT leaks. no big drama there.
2. using mongolian burner on HLT to heat water as element wont work on house circuit. ok except for the burner tape and insulation all day.
3. slight rig deformity (due to its maker) means burner keep falling off. Quick on the fly modification led by Maple fixes that.
4. step mash. would have been fiune except for the fact we discoverd after about 90min and 4 step infusions that the tun thermometer wont go above 60C <_< . use a crappy kitchen thermometer...hey we are in the right ball park! 
5. due to extra step step infusions have way way too much volume. about 20L too much.
6. about 2hr boil later i start my hop boil.
7. realise about 20min into the hop boil i forgot the whifloc. no biggy.
8. borrowed immersion chiller from MAple wont fit into keg.... 45L of boiling wort and no way to cool...I'll think of something.
9. all done. time to drain..... waiting...wainting.... re whirlpool. wait. wait. (*^*&^*&^ WTF!! pull everything apart....damn hop flowers clogging up the tap!.. fix that and only half bore the drain. sweet. all draining into 60L fermentor.
10. amost give myself a hernia putting 60L fermentor into the chest freezer to chill! 
Finish 6:35pm in almost pitch black.
cleaning can wait until tomorrow.

final Volume: 45L, OG 1051. Promash recons it was 1069 @ 42L. so I guess im not too far off.

Tips & lessons:
- fine to boil up rice the night before. but reheat it before you chuck into the tun. its a bitch to heat up from cold. 2kg makes a sh*t load of rice.
- measure all your hops, crack y9our grain etc the night befoe. saves a heap of time.
- Chapps et al, was right. Do a hot water run through before you brew.
- some needs to invent self priming march pumps!
- a 9kg gas bottle will run a mongolian burner flat out for 6-8 hours before its runs out.
- just remeber AG is fun.

Edit:
Big Ups to Maple for his forman skills on the day. advice and help was appreciate.
KT those sausage rolls using your recipe were ace. glad the rest of your brewing day worked out.


----------



## Leigh (17/8/09)

That gusty wind wouldn't have helped with the boil!

Sounds like you had some fun mate. Well done!


----------



## brendo (17/8/09)

top work CM2... I am sure that despite the dramas that it will taste darn fine mate!!!

Nothing like getting that first one under the belt to work out the system mate, and with that approach to a mash schedule, you certainly didn't do it by halves :beerbang: 

This one made me laugh though since we had discussed it the week before...

- some needs to invent self priming march pumps!

 

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Katherine (17/8/09)

> Edit:
> Big Ups to Maple for his forman skills on the day. advice and help was appreciate.
> KT those sausage rolls using your recipe were ace. glad the rest of your brewing day worked out.



What a long day for you, I was sitting at Clancy' Fish Pub 6.00 your time! Drinking Feral Hophog!

I could of done things so much different when i look back now, like WHY did i try to sphyon the wort out from the top of the pot when I have a tap? Anyhow I ended up with 15 litres it was to high so I boiled some water left it. Went to Clancy's Fish Pub then Indian for dinner. Lloydie topped the ferenter up and pitched the yeast. By morning there was already action from the airlock and a krausen. Lager yeast STINKS! So anyhow I ended up with 18 litres and hit my gravity! 

Your next day will be easier just getting to know your gear!


----------



## brettprevans (17/8/09)

its all good. look it was frustrating but fun. if things had of gone smoothly then i would have spent less time 'hands on' than i would need to if i was extract brewing. and running into problems and needing to solve them is good cuase if it ever happens again I know what to do (or if someone on AHB runs into similar problems I can assist them).

so now all is left is to pitch yeast. will do that tonight


----------



## raven19 (17/8/09)

There is nothing like your first AG. Bottle a few and put aside for many months if you can.

Some good learning points in there for all of us I am sure.

Well done! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (17/8/09)

Great stuff CM2!

"Houston we have lift off!"





Love this shot BTW, actually looks like it want's to take off. Don't sweat it CM2 the brew days get easier and sometimes harder like last weeks effort where I blow the HP gas hose to the rambo... 1m flame trying to burn my brewery down. Had the throw the whole 54lt batch out as I was only at the heating up stage and the boiler was only a smidge over 70C with no way of getting it to boil. 

Thanks for sharing mate... :beer: 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## clarkey7 (17/8/09)

Chappo said:


> last weeks effort where I blow the HP gas hose to the rambo... 1m flame trying to burn my brewery down. Had the throw the whole 54lt batch out as I was only at the heating up stage and the boiler was only a smidge over 70C with no way of getting it to boil.
> 
> Chappo


  Nooooo!

Lid on, drive to BCF to buy hose, then keep going with the brewday.......just pretend it's an extra long mash out.

No need to throw out 54L.

Or alternatively...phone a friend or post on here that you were in the middle of an emergency...surely someone could throw a burner your way for the day for or a few beers....

PB

Edit - Top work BTW CM2


----------



## brettprevans (17/8/09)

no boil, no chill Chaps! you should have stolen the next door neighbours reg for the boil. I pulled the one off my bbq to use. 

its all good as i said. looking forward to brewiong at the new place where i'll have a dedicated elec circuit to run my hlt heating element.


----------



## clarkey7 (17/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> i'll have a dedicated elec circuit to run my hlt heating element.


Might be a good idea to have gas backup.
Pesky power outages..
PB


----------



## brettprevans (17/8/09)

Pocket Beers said:


> Might be a good idea to have gas backup.
> Pesky power outages..
> PB


well i could always do what i did on saturday and use the burner. i've burnt off all the tape and stuff on the hlt now so it shouldnt stink as much 2nd time around!


----------



## Maple (17/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> well i could always do what i did on saturday and use the burner. i've burnt off all the tape and stuff on the hlt now so it shouldnt stink as much 2nd time around!


 Nah, not all the tape... There is still the stuff 'roud the top that was uncharred...or did something happen after I left?


----------



## brettprevans (17/8/09)

lol. nah most of the tape is fine, i just meant the stuff around the bottom has been burnt off/melted onto the rig. at least the rig looks used now. i recon ive ticked most of the boxes that make me a brewer now.

edit: had a phone call with KT after you left comparing notes/trial & tribulations of each others brew day. always good to share the frustration.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> no boil, no chill Chaps! you should have stolen the next door neighbours reg for the boil.




Damn it CM2 I didn't think of that! D'oh! Man I need you around when I brew...

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## manticle (17/8/09)

Nice work CM2.

@ Chappo - throwing away 54 L is a sin and I'm very disappointed in you. There's always a way.


----------



## Maple (17/8/09)

Yeah, throw some grains in there, let it sit for a while (a few days) let the lacto take hold, give er another quick boil, and ferment it out to a beautiful sour beer. c'mon chappo, throwing it away, that's bloody soft...

edit: the spilling...er spelling..


----------

